# Bowl No 1



## dean (24 Jan 2013)

Hi all here's my first go at an emersed set up 
I got a very cheap goldfish bowl 
Substrate I used a bit of house cactus soil (just to get rid of it) and pond soil I also chucked in a bit of slow release ferts and a bit of laterite (just because its laying around)
Plants
HC
Bacopa (species ?)
Staurogyne repens
Cryp (species unknown only survivors from my 20L)
I covered it with cling film for now
Sat on a heat mat and lights as per my journal


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

Cool! Getting really into these at the moment. Can we get done side shots or is the glass making the photos dodgy?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (24 Jan 2013)

Looks really good dean. Might pick one of those bowls up myself at that price  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (26 Jan 2013)

I will add some shots from the side over the weekend as we've had about 4 inches of snow tonight so won't be going anywhere


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2013)

UPATE Pics taken 26th January 2013


----------



## Palm Tree (27 Jan 2013)

Are these always £3 from b&n or was it on offer? If so I’ll get 5 tomorrow


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2013)

YEP THATS THE USUAL PRICE
I LOVE THEM EVEN THOUGH THERE NOT THAT BIG


----------



## Palm Tree (27 Jan 2013)

How big are they ?


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2013)

Probably hold 2litres maybe a bit more


----------



## Palm Tree (27 Jan 2013)

Any idea of the diameter?


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2013)

aprox 7.5 inches across at the widest point and 6.5 inches tall


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

Updates dean?

Cheers! Jack


----------

